# Does Chuck Acker Orchids Only Sell Phragmipediums?



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2018)

When I visit his website, I don't see any menus and only listings of available flasks of phrags.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 19, 2018)

Happypaphy

He currently has only phrag flasks, but occasionally he will have phrag divisions listed. At one time, he did have paph flasks listed, but the selection wasn't great and they were all species. I don't think I have seen anything other than phrags listed for more than a year. BTW, I haven't seen you in a while. I hope everything is OK. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you for the reply, and thank you for your concern. 

All is well with me. 
I have not been very active on here mainly because I don't have anything good to post other than the same ones in bloom which I have shared before.

I do have some in bud that are rather new. So, hopefully they will bloom in the near future for me and I will share here. 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 19, 2018)

I order 15-25 flasks a year from him. All slippers, usually phrags. Sometimes paphs.

As far as I know he only sells flasks. If there was something you were interested in, chances are that I have seedlings or bigger plants of it though. Finding them... well, that is harder. 

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2018)

I haven't forgotten you Rob.


----------



## John M (Nov 25, 2018)

Chuck sold all his Paphs. He only sells Phrag flasks now. He sometimes has divisions available; but, he hasn't listed any for some time.


----------

